# anyone having FC with new superuser



## ebourd (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone having problems having force close with super user


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

ebourd said:


> Anyone having problems having force close with super user


Have you tried booting into recovery and fixed permissions?


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you try to update the binaries?


----------



## ebourd (Aug 24, 2011)

Will try recovery and updating binary didn't work


----------



## ebourd (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope still FC idk what to try next


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Downgrade to a lower version. 3.0.5 is screwed for some reason but I believe only with sense.


----------



## ebourd (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank-you


----------



## ebourd (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok used ROM manager download old version everthing is all better now


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Had same issue. Switched Rom's and it went away

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## roosxter (Aug 4, 2011)

Happened to me, flashed the binary from superuser on Rom manager, works perfect now


----------

